# Who's your Cinderella?



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

At this point in the season who do you think will sneak in below the radar and do some damage in the dance?


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Northern Iowa.


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

zagsfan20 said:


> Northern Iowa.


That's who I had in mind also. Look out for West Virginia as well.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

=Rondo= said:


> That's who I had in mind also. Look out for West Virginia as well.


How are they a Cinderella?....They are the best team (league record wise) in one of the best conferences in the country....They nearly made the Final Four last year and have a couple of players that are going to be drafted this year....Far from a Cinderella team.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

West Virginia isn't a Cinderella, they are the leading team in the Big East and a Top 10 team. Look out for Creighton, Wichita State, and George Mason.


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

I was going on how much there national ranking has improved over the past few weeks, but you guys are right, a Cinderella they are not.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

From a small conference, whoever wins the MAC and Western Kentucky.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Winthrop is a tiny school that could really make big noise if they get good matchups in the tournament.I guess they will probably end up seeded 13th or higher,but they can play with nearly any team in the country.There are four good teams in the Missouri Valley,in fact the top of the MVC is a whole lot better than the top of the PAC 10.

From my perspective this looks like the most wide open tournament in recent history.Even the real heavyweights like Duke and UConn are vulnerable to the upset.After you get past a half dozen or so elite teams anyone could probably be beaten by virtually any other team.Cinderella could be wearing a lot of colours this march.


----------



## dmilesai (Jul 19, 2002)

San Diego State...

Dominating the MWC right now. Slaughter, Abukar, and Heath are a great trio. Sharper is a great 3 point shooter off the bench. Richie Williams is one of the quickest players point guards in the nation. Spain is a good rebounder at the 3 and a decent shooter. I think they can definitely upset a team or two in the tournament.


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

Hofstra might pull an upset. They've beaten Old Dominion twice but they still have George Mason to get through.


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

George Washington isn't a "real" Cinderella, but I think they will get to the elight eight.


----------



## DaBruins (Jul 30, 2003)

Sdsu


----------



## historyofthegame (Jan 30, 2004)

any CAA team
UW-Milwaukee
SDSU


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Northwestern St. is a tough team.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

UOP


----------



## CodyThePuppy (Nov 18, 2005)

Duke


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

They are not Cinderella, but under the radar is Kansas


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

kansasalumn said:


> They are not Cinderella, but under the radar is Kansas


I could make the same argument for Kentucky, but why bother? Nah, if UK can gets their heads outta their hindquarters they might could win a game or 2 in the tourney, that is providing that they make the tourney.


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

CodyThePuppy said:


> Duke


Yesirrree... Right up there with West Virginia... :rofl: 

You really are the biggest Duke homer I've ever seen on here. Get some help... :smilewink


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

Bucknell


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Kansas


----------



## Rockets111 (Oct 29, 2005)

G Town


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Ranked in the Top 15 ≠ cinderella


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

Loved the Hofstra shoutout since I go to Hofstra. Drinking and going to the Northeastern game later today. WOOOO. Hofstra can beat a lot of good teams if they shoot well (i.e. 1st half of ND game) but lose easy games if they shoot poorly (i.e. 2nd half of ND game).

My cinderella picks are...

Old Dominion
Air Force
Southern Illinois

And my team that is going to sneak up on people despite being ranked in the top 15...

Tennessee


----------



## Razorback_Man29 (Jan 7, 2006)

A bunch of dangerous mid-majors this year. Imagine how tough Creighton would be right now if Nate Funk wasn't injured. I'll still take them as my cinderella, though. One of these years they're going to break through and make the sweet 16. I have a feeling this is the year.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

The MVC will get alot of noise for "Cinderella". But the reality is that it is a POWER conference this year (they are a top 5 or 6 conference in America).


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Old Dominion won't even make the tournament. George Mason will get an at-large bid and either Hofstra, UNC-Wilmington or VCU will win the CAA tournament. 

ODU has severely underachieved. They should be what Bucknell was. CAA has been tough.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

Cu


----------



## AriGold23 (Jul 19, 2002)

Bucknell... they did it last year, they will do it again.


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

HKF said:


> Old Dominion won't even make the tournament. George Mason will get an at-large bid and either Hofstra, UNC-Wilmington or VCU will win the CAA tournament.
> 
> ODU has severely underachieved. They should be what Bucknell was. CAA has been tough.


I agree and the CAA is only slightly worse than the MVC as a conference overall. I think the probablity that Loughton could take over in the tournament is high. I think that with the problems with depth most of the major conferences are having, two CAA teams could get in this year. By the way UNC-Wilmington is currently an at-large in Lunardi's projections. They are solid. Hofstra can win the tournament if they shoot well, otherwise they'll be an NIT team again.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

=Rondo= said:


> I could make the same argument for Kentucky


Not really.

Compared to Kentucky, Kansas scores more points, allows fewer points, shoots better from the field, shoots better from three, shoots better from the line, gets to the line more, has a lower opponent FG%, has a lower opponent 3PT%, grabs more rebounds, dishes more assists, gets more blocks, averages more steals, has a better turnover margin, has a better A/TO ratio, has a better record, and has a better RPI. Despite not having a true PG on the roster, Kansas is simply more talented. They've won eight in a row (14 of their last 16) and are just starting to hit their stride, while Kentucky has lost three in a row and looks to be declining. Moreover, Kansas pounded Kentucky by 27 points earlier this year (when the Jayhawks still didn't have a consistent rotation). 

Big XII stats SEC stats 

Guard play shows up in the tournament. Kansas has arguably the best defensive backcourt in the nation in Chalmers (leads the entire NCAA in steals by a wide margin as a freshman) and Robinson. Combined, either one of them steals the ball nearly 11% of the time their opponent has the ball (the next highest tandem is Arizona's upperclassmen Hassan Adams and Chris Rodgers at 10.2%). Additionally, Brandon Rush is quickly becoming one of the toughest players in the nation to defend (52% FG, 52% 3PT, superior athlete, 14 ppg on only 11 shots per game).

In regards to post play, Kansas has the most efficient frontcourt in the nation.

More Pomeroy.


----------

